# Is It Worth It?



## greengrass1972 (Oct 10, 2011)

Reading about moving to Spain on here - all the red tape etc. economy, jobs, cost of living language problems etc. makes me wonder is it worth all the hassle to move?

I don't expect moving to be that easy and I know that the grass isn't always greener but sometimes it appears that there are more negatives than positives?????

Colin


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in the Canary Isles, better climate, cheaper cost of living, hardly any crime. Problems with the language are now few and far between. Yes for us it is a better life than we had before we came here.

However there are those that should never venture far from their front door, so I would say that it will depend on the individuals.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

greengrass1972 said:


> Reading about moving to Spain on here - all the red tape etc. economy, jobs, cost of living language problems etc. makes me wonder is it worth all the hassle to move?
> 
> I don't expect moving to be that easy and I know that the grass isn't always greener but sometimes it appears that there are more negatives than positives?????
> 
> Colin


HI and welcome.

We are making the move later this year.

In answer to your question It is worth the hassle, well I suppose only you know that. It depends why you are moving, do you have a job, can you learn the language. Is there just you, wife, children etc

When we first started looking at the idea, and posting on forums I agree there are a lot of negative stories, but you must not think of these as negative they are the truth as someone else see's it. Yes there is a lot of red tape, etc for us this makes no difference we really want to do this and if it means dealing with the so called negatives then so be it.

Where are you thinking of moving too


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

greengrass1972 said:


> Reading about moving to Spain on here - all the red tape etc. economy, jobs, cost of living language problems etc. makes me wonder is it worth all the hassle to move?
> 
> I don't expect moving to be that easy and I know that the grass isn't always greener but sometimes it appears that there are more negatives than positives?????
> 
> Colin


Absolutely agree the grass is not always greener.What you have to take into account is your reason for wanting to move here in the first place.I think a mistake people have made over the years is that they come here on holiday for two weeks and then go back to the daily grind in the UK and then think I wish I was back in Spain and being on holiday and being here is like chalk and cheese.For me the positives far outweigh the negatives.If you are financially secure then go for it.If you are coming here looking for work forget it.Yes some things are dearer here but taken over a 12months period I would say there is not a great deal of difference between here and the UK but honestly I know where I would rather wake up in a morning.


----------



## greengrass1972 (Oct 10, 2011)

Girona - nothing definite yet but have a strong chance of a job at a golf course in the area


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Outside of emotions moving to Spain is no big deal if (a) You are retired and (b) not looking for work. 

Of course there is red tape in Spain; the country runs on it. Enjoy it, take on the tape, you will find contentment in Spain. It's part of what the Spanish are.

Brits queue in supermarkets, take their place in bus queues and spend their lives in other queues - the Spanish take life easier and easier. 

But, if you are looking for work . . . that's a different story . . . get back in the queue.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

for me the hassle was worth it. I hate the cold miserable weather that is much of the time in the UK, I had mild SAD and the constant overcast and dark days were horrible. I found people often to be just as miserable, and the traffic jams were just beyond belief in order to get to work.

We live in the campo in Malaga but are up and down the coast daily - no traffic jams in general and much brighter days.

The red tape here can be mind blowing but you have to have either the right disposition to deal with it (calm and patient!) or have enough dosh to get a reliable source to help you deal with it. It worried me to begin with that 'aarrgh if we don't get this done then that dept will fine us and we'll get into trouble blah blah blah' but you know what, they DON'T talk to each other here (depts) so things DO take bloody ages but so long as you have got the ball rolling then things are usually ok and will eventually get there.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

cambio said:


> there are a lot of negative stories, but you must not think of these as negative they are the truth as someone else see's it.


^^^ THIS is excellent advice.

People love to moan and complain, we all do it, me included. Don't make your choice based entirely on internet opinions, you wouldn't self diagnose an illness based on internet forum opinions would you ?

That said, most of what you read here (I'd say well over 95%) is true, but we are only telling you about 5% of the experience. The most challenging 5% at that.

If you don't try, you'll never know what you (may have) missed, just don't cut all your ties until you're sure.

Good luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

greengrass1972 said:


> Reading about moving to Spain on here - all the red tape etc. economy, jobs, cost of living language problems etc. makes me wonder is it worth all the hassle to move?
> 
> I don't expect moving to be that easy and I know that the grass isn't always greener but sometimes it appears that there are more negatives than positives?????
> 
> Colin


This is very much a "it depends" question. And it depends on so many things, your expectations for one. Is Spain to become your dream home where the weather is perfect, your home is ideally situated and where you live your life to the full?
Is it a place to run to because your relationship has ended, you can't find work, or because you're getting away from the immigrants (!!)?
Or is it a place to use as a stepping stone to go to South America, a place to learn a language in and experience another culture in?
Some of those needs and expectations are pretty high, so if you've got high hopes you'll have to work really hard at making things work. After all, nobody's perfect, including Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As a moderator on the forum, I and my co mods are aware that there are a lot of negative comments on the forum recently - but what is said is true and real. Its well documented that things arent good in Spain economy wise, and that has an effect on all aspects of living here - even if you yourself are financially secure. Also its worth remembering that those on here, in the main have a great life in Spain and come onto the forum to have a moan with other Brits about the little things that are irritating, funny and weird in Spain.... Lets face it, this is a British forum and the British love a good moan lol!!!!!

Is it worth it??? Well is it something you can afford to do, is it something that you can "unpick" if it goes wrong? Are you going to spend the rest of your life wondering and regretting if you dont?? All I can say is have a plan B (dont burn UK bridges) and dont spend more than you can afford to try to achieve a dream that may not be as you think it will be, cos seriously, once the novelty has worn off and the negatives move in, your life will be pretty much the same wherever you live

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can we please stop using this word 'negativity'? It usually is employed to describe something someone doesn't want to hear.

There are facts and people's perceptions. The fact that Spain is in crisis, that unemployment at 26% is the highest in Europe, that six out of every ten young people are unemployed and that in some parts of Spain, such as Malaga Province, unemployment is running at around 35% is reality, not 'negativity'.

Telling someone with no job lined up in Spain and probably no prospect of getting one to 'go for it' is an armchair exhortation that I find a tad irresponsible, especially where families are involved.
If you are young and single and can support yourself and have enough to pay for your flight home if things work out, go for it, you've nothing to lose. But otherwise,unless you have a secure, well-paid contracted job lined up, can bring a business with you or are retired with good income from pensions and investments, Spain at this time is really not a good idea.

There are facts and as I said there are perceptions of facts. I think the question any ****tive immigrant to Spain should ask themselves is, as PW suggested, why do I want to...
Why Spain and not, say, Germany, Italy, Poland or any one of the twenty-seven EU member states.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I haven't found a lot of red tape in Spain. What exactly do people mean by this?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mike kelly said:


> I haven't found a lot of red tape in Spain. What exactly do people mean by this?


It varies according to which area one lives in and one's ability to speak/understand Spanish. Red tape can vary so much within the same Governmental office/department and whether the month has an "r" in it and whether the funcionario/a's partner was in a good mood the night before. They have jobs for life and their only pleasure in an otherwise mundane and boring occupation is to give aspiring expats/immigrants the run-around while changing not only the order of the hymns on the hymnsheet that they are all supposed to be using (but don't) but also the words.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

licencing for running a business, getting anything done on your house or land legally, healthcare, even exchanging your driving licence sometimes!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sometimes we do come across as a bit negative but you have to look at what each OP is asking and why. 

Sometime we get the most naive of posters and most ridiculous of questions. We get those whom you wonder how on earth they managed to get to school each day (Yeah OK, Mummy used to take them in the chelsea tractor) and who have spent just a couple of holidays in Spain where they met this dishy Italian waiter/waitress who chatted them up and promised to make them happy for the rest of their petty lives. We have a responsibility to remove their rose coloured spectacles and point out that such a move is not something to be undertaken without careful thought and research and, if this means being a bit negative and bursting their party balloon, then so be it. Would any of you expect us to do otherwise?


----------



## greengrass1972 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their feedback. On the whole most people are pretty positive about moving to Spain, if you're prepared to put in some hard work then anything is possible, I guess!

As I said I have a good chance of a job in the Girona area, I wouldn't consider moving if I didn't have a job to go to, I would be coming out with my partner and two kids aged 17 and 9.

cheers


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

greengrass1972 said:


> Thanks to everyone for their feedback. On the whole most people are pretty positive about moving to Spain, if you're prepared to put in some hard work then anything is possible, I guess!
> 
> As I said I have a good chance of a job in the Girona area, I wouldn't consider moving if I didn't have a job to go to, I would be coming out with my partner and two kids aged 17 and 9.
> 
> cheers


If you have a reasonably well-paid contracted job, go for it.

But it just isn't true that hard work alone will make anything possible, sadly. Not when six million other equally hardworking unemployed people are competing with you for the few available jobs.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

100% worth it!! Nothing more to add from me


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

greengrass1972 said:


> Thanks to everyone for their feedback. On the whole most people are pretty positive about moving to Spain, if you're prepared to put in some hard work then anything is possible, I guess!
> 
> As I said I have a good chance of a job in the Girona area, I wouldn't consider moving if I didn't have a job to go to, I would be coming out with my partner and two kids aged 17 and 9.
> 
> cheers


If your oldest one turns 18 before you become resident, then they would have to apply for their own residence as an independant adult. That would require proof of healthcare (private as they'd have no NI contributions) and proof of employment *or *5000/6000e in the bank *or *proof of a regular income of around 500e/ month into a Spanish bank account.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> If your oldest one turns 18 before you become resident, then they would have to apply for their own residence as an independant adult. That would require proof of healthcare (private as they'd have no NI contributions) and proof of employment *or *5000/6000e in the bank *or *proof of a regular income of around 500e/ month into a Spanish bank account.


And if s/he turns 18 whilst living in Spain?
Is the child still at school, 'cos at that age you'd be looking at private education, wouldn't you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And if s/he turns 18 whilst living in Spain?
> Is the child still at school, 'cos at that age you'd be looking at private education, wouldn't you?


A good point. And lets face it, at 17/18 s/he would probably have issues leaving friends and familiarity and having to make new ones.......Teenagers arent easy at the best of times, but private school may help to integrate, otherwise its; no employment prospects, no friends, no local knowledge........... hhhmmm. And at 18, to gain residency, s/he would need to prove income, healthcare etc as an adult.

Jo xxx


----------

